#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Τυφλά οικόπεδα

## pan1891

Ποιά είναι η ισχύουσα νομοθεσία για τυφλά οικόπεδα. Έχω δύο περιπτώσεις. 1) εντός σχεδίου πόλεως πρόσφατα εγκεκριμένου και 2)σε οικισμό κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων στο οποίο ιδιοκτήτης προχώρησε σε παραχώρηση δρόμων και έκοψε οικόπεδα προς πώληση. Κάποια από αυτά πρόλαβαν και έβγαλαν άδειες. Τα υπόλοιπα έμειναν αδόμητα.

----------


## asak

Από τι γνωρίζω, δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη πολεοδομική νομοθεσία για τα τυφλά. 
 Στην περίπτωση 1) αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει καθεστώς τακτοποίησης ή και αναγκαστικής προσκύρωσης σε όμορα οικόπεδα προκειμένου κι αυτά να θεωρούνται άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα.
Στην περίπτωση 2) τα οικόπεδα δεν είναι τυφλά αφού έχουν πρόσωπο σε δρόμο όπως ανέφερες, απλώς δεν είναι οικοδομήσιμα.

----------

